# The Ultimate Firefox Guide



## sujithtom (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi guys. Actually I wrote this guide for my blog.You can find the orginal version there



*Contents*

History
Tweaks and Cutomisation

* Using Software
* Editing the Browser Internals

Extensions
Themes

--------------------------------------------
*
History (For those who care…)*

Years ago the new evil emperor, laughing at the defeated form of Netscape. Internet Explorer, the evil emperor in the Browser land had just reduced Netscape to ashes and was chilling out the new feeling being the sole top leader without any competition. Then suddenly the emperor noticed, the ash of Netscape was stirring. Like a phoenix from it own ash came FireBird (now known as Firefox) the successor of the legend Netscape. Apart being free, it was open source and had a great User Interface. Developers all round the world became interested in it and began working on it thereby making Firefox better and better everyday. Internet Explorer saw this impending doom but could do nothing other than sit and watch. He fearfully saw the fox on fire crossing every milestones and breaking all barriers then……BLINK……Firefox is the new emperor. Well rest is history 

For those who have not experienced Firefox yet, it not too late. Join the millions of elite people who have the pleasure of using FF. Just click here to download.

Continued..........


----------



## sujithtom (Jun 11, 2006)

*
Tweaks and Customisation (For those who dare…)*

Firefox is perhaps the only browser that will allow you to control everything you can imagine in very simple ways without any external programs. There are two methods to customise and tweak Firefox. One is using external programs, easy, clean and no mess. The other is a direct editing of Firefox Internals using the tweaking files. Its messy, bit advanced (yeah you need to know how to type 0 and 1  ) and can results in some bugs if not done probably

>_Using Softwares to tweak (Let ‘em do the work)_

FireTune is an excellent and free software you can use to do common tweaking like increasing pipeline limit and such. Simple program it is. Just enter what type of computer you have (Fast, Medium or Slow) and what type of connection you have. Fortunately they have described clearly what they mean by slow, medium and fast. Then just press the button and ZAP heres a Fine Tuned Fox at your service. If anything goes wrong you can revert it to original settings.

FireTune Site

Faster Fox is actually an add-on which increases your browsing speed and installs a timer counting how much seconds it takes for the site to load and other useful thing also.

Faster Fox Site

>_Editing Browser Internals (The Brave man’s choice…)_

Most of the browser settings can be accessed through about:config and other hacks are to done by editing some files . Just type about:config in the address bar and a page with thousands of lines will be thrown to you. If you have patience browse through it and edit and maybe mess the whole thing up . I will here provide some of the most common hacks you can perform.


```
Change the value of network.http.pipelining to “true“.
Change the value of network.http.pipelining.maxrequests to “100“.
Change the value of network.http.proxy.pipelining to “true“
```

The rest of the hacks are to be done in these files.

*user.js*: Contains various preferences.
*userChrome.css*: Contains the attributes for appearance of the browser.
*userContent.css*: Contains the attributes of appearance of web pages.

In Windows Xp these files are in _C:\Documents and Settings\[User Name]\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\xxxxxxxx.default\_ where xxxxxxxx is a string of random characters and assuming C:\ is your default main drive (where the OS has been installed)

In Linux the path is _~/.mozilla/firefox/xxxxxxxx.default/_


*Use your own background image for the toolbars*

In addition to changing themes, you can personalize Firefox even more by using your own toolbar background image. Add the following code to your _userChrome.css_ file:


```
/* Use a background image for the toolbars:
    (Substitute your image file for background.gif) */

    menubar, toolbox, toolbar, .tabbrowser-tabs {
    background-image: url(”background.gif”) !important;
    background-color: none !important;
    }
```
It’s easiest to place the image file in the same location as the userChrome.css file. The image can be of any image format supported by Firefox.

*Make the active tab easier to distinguish*

In order to make the active tab easier to distinguish among the currently opened tabs, you can also change the colors for the tabs. Add the following code to your _userChrome.css_ file:


```
/* Change color of active tab */
    tab{
    -moz-appearance: none !important;
    }
    tab[selected=”true”] {
    background-color: rgb(222,218,210) !important;
    color: black !important;
    }

    /* Change color of normal tabs */
    tab:not([selected=”true”]) {
    background-color: rgb(200,196,188) !important;
    color: gray !important;
    }
```

*Remove extra padding from the Navigation Toolbar*

This tip will make the toolbars use less space around the buttons, allowing Firefox to use more space for the actual webpages. This also affects additional toolbars such as the Googlebar. Add the following code to your _userChrome.css_ file:


```
/* Remove extra padding from the Navigation Bar */
    .toolbarbutton-1, .toolbarbutton-menubutton-button {
    padding: 2px 3px !important;
    }
    .toolbarbutton-1[checked=”true”], .toolbarbutton-1[open=”true”],
    .toolbarbutton-menubutton-button[checked=”true”],
    .toolbarbutton-menubutton-button[open=”true”] {
    padding: 4px 1px 1px 4px !important;
    }
```

*Display Sidebar on the right*

To display the Sidebar on the right side of the window instead of the left, add the following code to your _userChrome.css_ file:


```
/* Place the sidebar on the right edge of the window */
    window > hbox {
    direction:rtl;
    }
    window > hbox > * {
    direction:ltr;
    }
```

*Change the width of the Search Bar*

By default, the Search bar on the toolbar is relatively small. To specify your own width in pixels, add the following code to your _userChrome.css_ file:


```
/* Make the Search box flex wider
    (in this case 400 pixels wide) */
    #search-container, #searchbar {
    -moz-box-flex: 400 !important;
    }
```

*Change the Activity Indicator URL*

When you click on the Activity Indicator (the dots in round), you are directed to the Firefox Start Page. This can be changed to any URL by adding the following code to your _user.js_ file:


```
// Click on throbber to go to Mozilla.org:
    user_pref(”browser.throbber.url”, “*www.mozilla.org/”);
```

*Disable blinking elements*

You probably just find the blinking above annoying. To stop it, add the following code to your _user.js_ file:


```
// Put an end to blinking text!
    user_pref(”browser.blink_allowed”, false);
```

*Disable < marquee > tags*

Some sites using scrolling marquee tags. Marquee tags are responsible for those boring effect showing text scrolling from left to right (or vice-versa). If you don’t find them useful, add the following code to your userContent.css file:


```
/* Stop those tags! */ marquee { -moz-binding : none !important; display : block; height : auto !important; }
```

*Force frames to be resizable*

Many sites use frames to display their contents, and sometimes the frames are too small. To force all frames to be resizable, add the following code to your _user.js_ file:


```
// Force frames to be resizable
    user_pref(”layout.frames.force_resizability”, true);
```

Note that this will also make the frames appear with a fixed-width border and thus, may make the pages look funny.

*Change the cursor for links that open in new window*

This neat trick will change the mouse pointer when you hover it over links that will open a new window. Add the following code to your _userContent.css_ file:


```
/* Change cursor for links that open in new window */
    :link[target=”_blank”], :visited[target=”_blank”],
    :link[target=”_new”], :visited[target=”_new”] {
    cursor: crosshair;
    }
```

*Change the cursor for JavaScript links*

This tip will change the mouse pointer when you hover it over links that will perform a JavaScript command. Add the following code to your _userContent.css_ file:


```
/* Change cursor for JavaScript links */
    a[href^=”javascript:”] {
    cursor: move;
    }
```


*DISCLAIMER*:Most of the Hackings (99%) listed above has been directly ‘lifted’ from
*www.mozilla.org/support/firefox/tips to ensure validity of the information and such stuffs


----------



## sujithtom (Jun 11, 2006)

*Extensions Part I*

*Extensions* (The path to perfect Fox…) [PART I]



Extensions are cool add-ons to the browser that brings to unimaginable power to a Firefox. There are millions of extensions around the globe and thousands of popular extensions. Unfortunately I can’t help you select your extension. It depends on what all services you use and factors such as whether you are involved in blogging or some online activities. Simply saying it varies from person to person. But here I will list few classic extensions that are the result of very innovative ideas….. 

*Google Toolbar (With Safe Browsing)*: Most people ask is Google toolbar really an extension? The answer is of course yes. Firefox doesnot differentiate between different types of add-ons. Coming to the topic, this tool bar is hell useful (unless you are the member of the rare and small group of Google haters).

*geeksbay.monzilla.info/wp-content/uploads/2006/06/2.PNG
Besides letting you search through Google, it translates into different languages, check your gmail for new messages, checks spellings, displays page ranks and the list is endless…… But the new addition is to be noted. All new versions of Google Toolbar has Safe Browsing that warns you if the page you are browsing is not safe according to google standards (I have not came across even one site that Google advised negatively yet. But why take chances  ).So what are you waiting for? Click here to download. No more compromise.

*Viamatic FoXpose*: Not an essential extension but this small thing adds a preview of all the web pages just like the IE 7 does. Just click the small Xpose button down the browser and a new tab will be opened with the thumbnails of all the webpages in the browser.

*geeksbay.monzilla.info/wp-content/uploads/2006/06/5.thumbnail.PNG

Download Link: *www.viamatic.com/firefox

*Adblock*: Absolutely essential! Nowadays you will rarely find a webpage without ads. Take this page for example . Does those flashy ads annoy you? Adblock is the ultimate solution. Besides ads you can block almost anything from simple pictures to frames.
*geeksbay.monzilla.info/wp-content/uploads/2006/06/6.thumbnail.PNG

Download Link:*adblock.mozdev.org/

*Flash Block*: Are you worried about your bandwidth limit? Do you hate those pages fully decorated with flash elements slowing the loading time? Worry no more for the great warrior from Fox Land comes here for your rescue! This nifty extension simply replaces flash elements with a play buttons which gets loaded only if you click it! Cool na? I saved lots of bandwidth. Its really essential!!!

Download Link: *flashblock.mozdev.org/


----------



## sujithtom (Jun 11, 2006)

*Extensions Part II*

*Extensions Part II*

*Video Downloader*o you use You Tube, Google Video or any such services and wish that you could easily save those Video files to your hard disk? If so then this extension will be of great use. It also downloads embedded objects like mp3s, flash and such from webpages.

*geeksbay.monzilla.info/wp-content/uploads/2006/06/4.thumbnail.PNG

Download Link:*www.videodownloader.net/


*DownloadThemAll!/FlashGot*: Download them all is a very useful extension that adds new advanced downloading capabilities to your browser. It lets you download in just one click all the links or images contained in a webpage or refine your preferences using fully customizable filters. Alternatively if you prefer using external Download Managers like Flash Get or any such popular download manager you can use Flash Got.
*geeksbay.monzilla.info/wp-content/uploads/2006/06/ss1-crop.thumbnail.png
*Download Links*:
Download The all: *www.downthemall.net/
FlashGot: *www.flashgot.net/

*IE Tab*: You know there are some freaky sites that shows up properly only in Internet Explorer (There are pages that do opposite also  ). From now on you can bring the power (if any) of IE to Firefox using this simple extension. Using this extension you can open a new tab that uses IE Engine instead of default Firefox Engine.

Download Link: Download.com

*TabMix Plus*: There are a lot of Firefox extensions that customize tabs and a few good session savers, but none does both as well as this handy add-on. Edit everything possible about tab appearance and behavior, and also save Firefox sessions in case of a browser crash or unexpected shutdown. This extension also adds a X at the end of every Tab (not needed for the new Firefox 2.0+ )

Download Link: *tmp.garyr.net/

*Grease Monkey*:The last one in the list but not least. If you know scripting and HTML programming realise the power of Firefox and Take Back the Web with this extension. This extension gives you the ultimate control. You can choose how each pages should view. You can spice up google to show the latest new or mails and such cool hacks. Grease Monkey has also given Rapidshare lots of headache. Explaining how to tweak sites using this extension is beyond the scope of this tutorial.

Download Link: *greasemonkey.mozdev.org/

*Basic Tips*: Disable extensions you don’t use. You can disable them by right clicking and selecting disable in the extensions window. Even though Firefox can manage hundreds of extensions its better that you keep things trim. It like you will live even if you were five times fatter. Also make sure to update the extension to latest version so bugs are avoided.

You can find a huge database of Extensions at *addons.mozilla.org/firefox/extensions/


----------



## sujithtom (Jun 11, 2006)

*Themes*

*Themes* (Dressing up the Fox…)

*geeksbay.monzilla.info/wp-content/uploads/2006/06/8.thumbnail.PNG
Themes, also known as skins, are everybody’s favorite. Even though it makes a slight performance dip its a sacrifice worth making. Now I can’t list the best themes because they always change and better themes are being created everyday and different people like different themes at different times. Here i will list few themes that I liked most while I was writing this tutorial  .

Name | Home Page

Noia   *kasteo.deviantart.com/
Mostly Crystal   *www.tom-cat.com/mozilla
PlastikFox   *www.polinux.upv.es/mozilla/

Well don’t think that you will also like these themes 

*How to install Firefox Themes?*
Well its easy. When you download there will be a .jar file in it somewhere. Just drag this file into the themes windows (opened from Tools). Now that was easy was’t it?

Plz share your knowledge about the wonderful browser also...


----------



## prasad_den (Jun 11, 2006)

Excellent guide...!!! 
I repped you....


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jun 11, 2006)

great guide.
very well written.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jun 12, 2006)

is this ur ORIGINAL?


----------



## gauravsuneja (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Themes*



			
				sujithtom said:
			
		

> *Themes* (Dressing up the Fox…)
> 
> *geeksbay.monzilla.info/wp-content/uploads/2006/06/8.thumbnail.PNG
> Themes, also known as skins, are everybody’s favorite. Even though it makes a slight performance dip its a sacrifice worth making. Now I can’t list the best themes because they always change and better themes are being created everyday and different people like different themes at different times. Here i will list few themes that I liked most while I was writing this tutorial  .
> ...





search charamel skin only for firefox 1.0


----------

